# Business trouble



## xtremerider (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm currently in a difficult place with the company I'm in right now, and I thought someone here might have some usefull information that I could use. Long story short, I'm a liscensed contractor that has been qualifying a corp. to build houses. I've let my father run the business end of the company ( bidding, paper work, paying subs and suppliers) while I've done the hands on work. Recently, within the last month or so, I've discovered that we've fallen behing financially in the last year due to various factors. I have identified the problems and come up with remedies, however, because of the severity of our debt to suppliers and subs I am no longer able to continue building within this company because suppliers and subs are starting to lien funds. Even though I have not been running the financial aspects of our company I do feel compelled to repay all our debt on behalf of this company. The only way that I can do that is to get new contracts and make enough to cover all costs plus debt payments. How do I do this though since the suppliers the company has worked with won't extend to the company any more ( with good reason)? Do I resign from the company and start a new one without my father in hopes that people will understand? Or is there some way to continue with this company? I don't want to sound helpless, but I've never been in this place before, and I'm worried about my family. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BigSlick (Jan 10, 2008)

I've never been involved with the business end of new construction, but cant you use the money from the new contracts and pay for everything with cash? Then start paying down your debt after the project is complete.We always load our down payments and progress payments to each job specifically so the money is there for the next phase of the project, material, subs, whatever is involved.

If theres special order material with a long lead time that doesn't get installed into the last phase of a project, that usually gets grouped into the down payment, or second progress payment at most.

I know some states this is not possible, with down payment laws and such. Good luck


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I am not a corp, just a sole prop. but over the years i have had my up and downs finacially. Ive been 20k in the hole and have pulled myself out. theres always a way. 
do you guys have work now? if so start using those profits to pay the bills. hopefully repairing some of your relationships along the way.
what was the problem bad estimating or spending too much?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Is that kind of like robbing Peter to pay Paul? Hoping Peter (future contracts/economy) has the money. Reminds me of a guy that had a small textill operation in the late 80's/early 90's that went broke. :whistling


Not saying it can't work, just saying it is a little risky.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Xtreme, you left out some important facts. Most suppliers require the officers of small corporations to sign personally for the debt on credit lines. Did you sign? Did your dad sign? 

When you try for new credit lines with suppliers they will ask if you have been an officer of a corp that went bkt. 

Subs are unlikely to give you a second chance, though they may give you some broken fingers. 

Probably you wont be able to do what you want. You have already proven you are not reliable. You should have been monitoring things, you suggest you weren't.

Subs and suppliers know the score. Almost every time, subs get behind because A) they fail to do their jobs and B) they pay themselves instead of paying their subs and suppliers.


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

mnjconstruction said:


> I am not a corp, just a sole prop. but over the years i have had my up and downs finacially. Ive been 20k in the hole and have pulled myself out. theres always a way.
> do you guys have work now? if so start using those profits to pay the bills. hopefully repairing some of your relationships along the way.
> what was the problem bad estimating or spending too much?



LOL. I don't think 20k is considered in the hole. That can just be a bad month.


----------



## xtremerider (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I believer "robbing Peter to pay Paul" would be a good sumary of what's been happening. I do have work, but the companies that we've been using to supply materials and such aren't letting our company do anymore till past due payments are caught up. I do have some more money to collect on with a few houses we're doing right now, but it's been a fight to get the homeowners to pay what they owe me. I have not been monitoring all this before because I trusted it to my father to handle that part of the job. I'm not blaming him because I could have been more involved in that side of it. But that's neither here nor there now. I'm trying to look foward. We have not declared bankruptsy and don't intend to. As far as who I've signed personal garauntees with it's only one company. The rest of my suppliers my dad has set up the accounts with. My dad is no longer going to be part of the company, and I will be handling everything from here out.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

SOMETIMES the suppliers will let you do monthly payment as long as you don't exceed X amount of new dept in a month. IT's something your lawyer can right up for you.

That is what we had to do when a big commercial job inploded. The financial backer for a 5mil job declared bankrupt 2 weeks before the ribbon cutting. We only got 3 mil from them. So being short the last 2mil we had to setup payments with almost every body involved. This was with my fathers biz I'm not to that scale yet on my own.

Cole


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I know of one guy that was having problems many years ago (not me). He explained that the bank knew without a loan, it would never get its money. It worked out for him. I guess it depends on your relationship with the ones you owe and the circumstances.


----------



## Trim-man (Mar 13, 2010)

Best advice I can give is to be honest with those you owe. Most people will be understanding if you keep paying something and keep in touch. Whatever you do don't ignore your creditors when they call, that will send up the red flag in a hurry..................just MHO but everyone deserves a second chance.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

nlgutters said:


> LOL. I don't think 20k is considered in the hole. That can just be a bad month.


in northern maine 20k is alot of money, average yearly salary around here is 18k-25k.

we are just poor ******** up here!


----------



## AllanE (Apr 25, 2010)

extreme:

Seems to me you have a personal and a business problem. Hope you can work out the personal part, it becomes a bit dicey any time family members do business together. 

Assuming you can work thru that, I would first get a real good grip on where you are financially, hopefully you have a good accounting system for your company. You need an up to-date balance sheet to evaluate the health of the company. Cash is king now, more than ever. 

Moving forward, if you do have cash and/or cash flow to survive, I would be totally honest with creditors, be pro-active, and develope a work out strategy and present it to the creditors. They need you to survive to pay old debt, you need credit for new jobs, and if you survive they will have you as a continuing customer. Work it out.

But it starts with getting a real good grip on where you are financially. Hopefully you have a good accounting system and understand financials. 

Allan


----------



## BigSlick (Jan 10, 2008)

Well i guess you have a choice to make. Since your only responsible for one debt the company has. (I'm assuming this debt is manageable to pay off if you have to work for another company) If you believe you can turn your company around, then do it! Live on a shoe string budget with your personal finances, and take only what you NEED for pay. Return the rest back into the company debts.

Cut out any overhead you can. 

Like others have said. Call up everyone that money is owed, let them know what happened, but most of all let them know how your going to pay them back. Wont be pretty but necessary. 

I also agree with what has been said, let some one out side of the company evaluate the business, and make sure your plan and market are feasible to turn around your company. It's not easy to make good decisions under enormous stress.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

BigSlick said:


> Well i guess you have a choice to make. Since *your only responsible for one debt the company has*. (I'm assuming this debt is manageable to pay off if you have to work for another company) If you believe you can turn your company around, then do it! Live on a shoe string budget with your personal finances, and take only what you NEED for pay. Return the rest back into the company debts.
> 
> Cut out any overhead you can.
> 
> ...


 
I agree, but got lost at the one debt part.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I have been building homes, renovations, addition, deck etc all with no credit.
If I need 25k in lumber on the first drop, I write a check for 25K.
I have seen many companies go under because they really on credit to run their business.
A properly drawn contract and payment schedule should more than adequate to cover your expenses without using a line of credit.
My Grandfather told me once “If you can’t afford it in cash, you can’t afford it”
The best advice I could give you is pay your material in full and work out a payment schedule with your supplier for the unpaid balance


----------



## Silver02TDI (Mar 29, 2010)

I feel your pain. I truly do. When I got involved in this business, there was a very large hole, credit cards and lines of credit were maxed out, sub payments were behind schedule, etc. Cash was gone before it came.

The first thing I did, was go back three years and pull together all financial records. I noticed that records hadn't been properly kept. Once that was done, I finally knew the extent of the hole. Knowing how big the problem truly is, is the first step to solving it. I created a spreadsheet that listed all debts and their interest rates. The goal was to pay the most expensive debt off first (credit cards). We also contacted creditors to try and arrange better rates and payment plans. The subs had to be paid though, because without them, there was no business.

Then, we changed who we did business with. Basically there was a group of builders in the area we operated in that would always be behind payments, and then would never pay in full expecting you to let it go. Basically a bunch of crooks. Left that part of town and moved somewhere else to start fresh. Found reliable builders to work for that paid every last cent owing. It wasn't easy, that I tell you. Took a while, during which time the hole grew a little. That was step two. 

Once that new customer base was established, we started repaying the hole. Not done yet, but things look a hell of a lot better and I can actually sleep at night again  

Anyway, how did we bridge the gap? Basically I lent the company quite a bit of money. Call it "bridge financing". So yeah, find yourself a wife with some savings :thumbup:

I really don't know how I survived those dark days. The stress level was unreal, which is why I fully sympathize with you. Unfortunately I'm too far away to be of any real help, but I can always lend a sympathetic ear. You can get through this. :thumbsup:


----------



## xtremerider (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you all for the help. If anything it is encouraging to know that people out there have been in this situation and dealt with it. Thankfully my father and I do have a good relationship now, and I'm not bitter at him for this. He knows that, and just the fact that he feels responsible is enough for me. Silver, thanks for the advice, but unfortunately my wife doesn't have money, ha. It seems that, from what I've been finding out lately, our company has been giving more than we've been getting from homeowners. It feels like we've given an inch, and they'll take a mile. My goal is to hopefully comunicate with those the company owes money to and let them know that I will be controlling things from here out and do fully intend to repay them. I know it's a long road though. The thing that really bothers me is how well is my family protected if they decide they don't want to work with me. We are incorporated, and I'm only personally liable to one company right now. I think that I can at least keep them happy. I just don't want my family paying for these mistakes. Does anyone know how well they are protected and ways that I could make them more protected?


----------



## AllanE (Apr 25, 2010)

xtremerider said:


> I just don't want my family paying for these mistakes. Does anyone know how well they are protected and ways that I could make them more protected?


Are you asking if personal assets are at risk because of your company not being able to pay its obligations? That would depend. Personal guaranteed debt with suppliers or banks would obviously make those personal debts, exposing personal assets. If your corporation defaults and is sued, a creditor could try to pierce your corporate veil and go after you (as a shareholder) personally. As to exempt assets, that varies with each state. 

You really need a complete financial review to determine the health of your balance sheet. If it is so dire you can't do a work-out, you may need to consider bankruptcy. At that point, obviously you need to consult with an attorney. 

Allan


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

As a supplier who deals with people in your situation (although commercial work, not so much residential), I can tell you that you may as well suck up your pride, get your your chit together and on paper and present a plan to your suppliers to both repay them and also to allow you to purchase materials.

This may involve allowing your suppliers to have first dips on any payments to you AKA joint check agreements, and it will almost certainly involve you paying higher prices for your materials, but if you are honest, transparent, and willing to subsume your ego, you have a good chance of pulling it off.

If you quit answering your phone, lie, or write hot checks, your ass will be history in a short amount of time.


----------



## jimmys (May 1, 2009)

"It seems that, from what I've been finding out lately, our company has been giving more than we've been getting from homeowners. It feels like we've given an inch, and they'll take a mile."

Lots of homeowners have heard or learned that our business is out to get them and therefore to grab anything they can. With some exceptions, customers take from you what they learn they can. They usually don't know how to behave, and need your experience. Projects are a mutual undertaking.
You sound like you are looking at the seriousness of your situation clearly, and you should look at your customers in the same way. It's not their fault your co. is struggling. Building a string of satisfied customers is your way out of the mess you're in. It's also the goal of most of us, so your plan should succeed. Good luck.
Jim


----------



## Silver02TDI (Mar 29, 2010)

xtremerider, there were a few other things I forgot to mention yesterday that might be worth investigating. They were part of our problems.

1. The bids were too low: My husband let builders basically bully him into lower prices. He was so concerned with keeping all of his crews busy (feeling responsible for them) that he'd let builders talk him down too much. For any business, it's better to not get a contract than to lose money on it. That was basically a learning experience for him, being new to running his own business. Part of the problem was though that he didn't have proper financial records of how much his business actually cost, and the numbers he was running to see how much money he made (or didn't) were way off. Now that he knows what his overhead is and how much each man-hour costs him, he has made money on every job. He's actually gotten really good at estimating so that he'd consistently make his desired hourly wage on the job. You mention that your father does the bidding. It might be worthwhile taking a look at some more recent bids, and then running numbers for that job to see how they compare. Don't forget overhead! 

2. The subs were paid too much: At the time, the market was so hot there was a serious shortage of skilled labour, so every time they'd ask for a raise or threaten to leave, they'd get the raise. The subs were definitely paid more than they were worth, but you can't exactly cut rates either. The lesson learned here was that you're better off letting people walk, even if it means having to invest time finding and training a replacement, and if it means the job slows for a few days and you have to justify it to the builder. Moving to a new town helped solve that problem for us though, as the new crew hired was paid more in line with market rates. It was a fresh start.

Just some food for thought. I'm not proud disclosing all of this, but if anyone can learn from it, it's worth it.


----------



## xtremerider (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, all this has been extremely helpful. I talked with my dad this morning and told him that I wanted him to sell his stock out to me and let me take complete control of the business. He thought this was a good idea since he is interested in other things at this time. I also talked to some of my supplies and subs today to let them know the direction I am heading and my goals for the future. It could only be God's intervension because they were all very pleasant and seemed like they wanted to help me out. My next step is to find out what it costs me to opperate. I've decided that holding employees has cost too much money and mistakes in the past and therefore intend to sub out as much as I can. This seems to make sense since I feel I can control certain costs much more effectively. I do think that we have been bidding jobs too low in the past also. This is where I struggle, though. There is so much competition where I am. It seems to be a fine line between making no money because I bid too high or bid too low and go in the hole. I guess I just need to make sure I'm high enough to make money and that's that.


----------



## AllanE (Apr 25, 2010)

A builder consultant I know said once that he had analyzed 100's of builders and the ones that were successful were those that "knew their numbers inside and out".


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

xtremerider said:


> I do think that we have been bidding jobs too low in the past also. This is where I struggle, though. There is so much competition where I am. It seems to be a fine line between making no money because I bid too high or bid too low and go in the hole. I guess I just need to make sure I'm high enough to make money and that's that.


 You never loose a dollar on a job you don't get.:thumbsup:
But you can loose several dollars bidding too low.

Once you figure your costs. Your price will become your price. Then it is up to you to sell your price to the customer. IT's not about the lowest price and if it is you don't want that type of customer anyways.

Cole


----------



## Silver02TDI (Mar 29, 2010)

Be careful with the employee vs subs thing though, and make sure that you stay within legal limits on that (know the employee vs independent contractor rules that apply to your state). We actually stopped subbing and put everyone on payroll since we knew legally they were employees, not subs. We figured out how much cost on payroll is vs cost of sub. For example, a sub was getting paid $23 an hour and wanted to go on payroll and dissolve his corporation. We calculated that the $23 an hour we were paying him was the same as $18.50 on payroll, so that is what we offered him. Cost neutral for us and for him - he makes the same thing, only difference being that we deduct his taxes for him instead of him paying at the end of the year.


----------



## xtremerider (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I've worked and worked at this to see what can be done to remedy the situation. I had been in talks with the people our company owes money to and thought we'd worked things out. Some of them are changing what they've told me now, and now I'm not sure where to go. I had gotten everything current with one of my suppliers, and they said everything was fine. Then they called and said that even though everything was current that I was now over my limit with them. They didn't tell me that till after they ordered material and got it their store. So now they won't bring it out to the job and I can't get paid for it till it gets to the job. This whole system that I'm stuck is so backwards. And to top it off, the homeowner special ordered a fridge that is non refundable, and now they don't want it cause it's bigger than they thought it would be. I'm the only one who's in a place like this? You trust someone close to you, and they turn your world upsidown because of bad business. Anyone been here and worked out of it? If so, how?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

No clause in contract concerning special order items?


----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

xtremerider said:


> I'm currently in a difficult place with the company I'm in right now, and I thought someone here might have some usefull information that I could use. Long story short, I'm a liscensed contractor that has been qualifying a corp. to build houses. I've let my father run the business end of the company ( bidding, paper work, paying subs and suppliers) while I've done the hands on work. Recently, within the last month or so, I've discovered that we've fallen behing financially in the last year due to various factors. I have identified the problems and come up with remedies, however, because of the severity of our debt to suppliers and subs I am no longer able to continue building within this company because suppliers and subs are starting to lien funds. Even though I have not been running the financial aspects of our company I do feel compelled to repay all our debt on behalf of this company. The only way that I can do that is to get new contracts and make enough to cover all costs plus debt payments. How do I do this though since the suppliers the company has worked with won't extend to the company any more ( with good reason)? Do I resign from the company and start a new one without my father in hopes that people will understand? Or is there some way to continue with this company? I don't want to sound helpless, but I've never been in this place before, and I'm worried about my family. Any help is appreciated.


My advice would be to come up with a trun around plan. Not turn around strategy, but an actual plan.

It maybe worth while to bring someone in from the outside to help you with this. Sometimes an outside perspective gives you a new look at things.

First look at your org structure and identify what/who can go immediately and any services with third party providers that you maybe able to rebid at lower prices.

Review your bidding strategy to see what went wrong and how you got in this situation.

Come up with a timeline and key milestones that will enable you to execute your strategy.

Finally, put it all together in a presentation and hit the road to meet with your suppliers. Showing up for a face to face meeting with a realistic turnaround plan will go a long way to your credibility with them. If they see you are serious about making it work, odds are they will work with you - after all, they dont want to be left holding the short bag either.


----------



## xtremerider (Apr 25, 2010)

boman47k said:


> No clause in contract concerning special order items?


No there isn't a clause to define that. There is a part about them picking out their own appliances within the budget that we give them. My problem is that they went to the supplier without me or anyone from my company for that matter, and they worked directly with the vendor. I never even saw the paperwork on it till the appliances arrived. The homeowner now has changed from not only refusing the fridge but all the other appliances as well. All of them are special order also. He said it's not his responsibilty because I'm supposed to direct him to what to buy. As soon as he said this he went on to say that he'd already reordered some new appliances from another company. I asked him what was wrong with the other appliances, and he said he didn't want to work with my supplier anymore. After all this I found out he went to the home of my countertop company not once but three times. The list goes on.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

can you sell the appliances to another project? even another contractor?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

The ho went to a vendor, got appliance, and charged it to you?? You didn't sign for the appliance they had delivered? Went to the home of your counter top co. 3 times? 
Closest thing to something like this for me was a ho ordering one gal of paint at SW I was supposed to pick up. She changed her mind on the color she wanted. Nothing like you are experiencing
.
But I have no experience in this kind of situation, not that extent anyway

.All in all, I would be seeing red flags in my sleep


----------



## samccard (Aug 17, 2007)

xtremerider said:


> No there isn't a clause to define that. There is a part about them picking out their own appliances within the budget that we give them. My problem is that they went to the supplier without me or anyone from my company for that matter, and they worked directly with the vendor. I never even saw the paperwork on it till the appliances arrived. The homeowner now has changed from not only refusing the fridge but all the other appliances as well. All of them are special order also. He said it's not his responsibilty because I'm supposed to direct him to what to buy. As soon as he said this he went on to say that he'd already reordered some new appliances from another company. I asked him what was wrong with the other appliances, and he said he didn't want to work with my supplier anymore. After all this I found out he went to the home of my countertop company not once but three times. The list goes on.


If you did not ok the order for the appliances with the vendor, then I would say it is the home owner and vendors problem. They placed the order not you. Who is paying for the appliances the home owner ordered from the other company?


----------



## xtremerider (Apr 25, 2010)

samccard said:


> If you did not ok the order for the appliances with the vendor, then I would say it is the home owner and vendors problem. They placed the order not you. Who is paying for the appliances the home owner ordered from the other company?


No, I didn't authorize the order. And yes it is between the ho and vendor. However, I've had a long relationship with this vendor and sales person. The sales person says that she will be held responsible and possibly fired over this. As far as the other appliances, I'm not paying for them. He didn't even tell me about the new order until after he did it. He also special ordered tile from the tile company I use for a seperate project he was doing and now says he doesn't want that either. Oh well, I guess some people are just like that


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

If the financial part was not in your interest, you should not be in business,because you can not separate one from another,when building you should take consideration cost and income. This is not a hobby. 

Maybe some of you look at the another side of the story.
Once upon a time-7-8 years ago-I used to do some work for a custom home builder in Ontario.While he was building large size homes with a partnership of a known architect,he was spending his money like it's nothing, parties, drinking, expensive offices, flashy trucks etc.He was paying slow but still was paying.Eventually he could not afford to pay, but he knew it all along that one day he was gonna hurt a lot of trades. When architect pulled his partnership, he did not say anything and gone with his work as usual. He racked up large amounts of credit with suppliers, including me and declared bankruptcy.
His excuse, mismanagement of finances;Just in one large home improvement, because the HO's wife asking upgrades and later they refused to pay, he lost about 500K. No contract?
When creditors met for bankruptcy, he told us he is owned 600K and he owns to trades/suppliers 3 mil. so 2.4 mil worth of work should be in someones pocket , right? He put everything his wife's name and nothing can be done.
The trustee told all of us we should be expecting 1 or 2 cents per dollar.
I bite the loss and it really hurt but never heard,but I am sure he is back in business.
His company was Touchwood Homes Inc.of Oakville and his name was Troy Binnie.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

xtremerider said:


> No, I didn't authorize the order....... Oh well, I guess some people are just like that



Sounds like you need to change your policy, like you need to approve a order before your vendor orders it. Tell you vendors that no one but you or an approved employee can charge or order stuff on your account. Don't forget that salesperson was probably happy to get their commission. The last part of your quote sounds like you let your customer push you around and you don't care if your losing money.... maybe thats why you are in trouble? Every little bit counts and a lot of little bits add up to a lot.


----------



## UncleBob (May 5, 2010)

xtremerider said:


> I'm the only one who's in a place like this?


Nope! been there... partner rather than a family member. I was hands on, he was office and financial etc., This was about 15 years ago and almost exactly as you have been describing. I guess you know what it feels like to not be able to sleep at nights worrying, huh? - been there and feel for you

It took me a Friday through to a Monday to get things worked out, and by worked out I mean planned. It took another eighteen months to get out of the hole, I knew nothing about the financial side of the business- now? I can tell you exactly to the penny where we are, where we will be in 7 days, where we will be in 30 days and so on... you will get there, coz if you don't- well, you won't have a business to worry about

First thing I did was go see the lawyer (Friday evening), and we worked out a dissolution of partnership. Saturday morning my accountant arrived at the office at 8 am and we worked through until past midnight until she came up with an accurate cash-flow-projection I could take and present to my suppliers and beg for extensions and grace...

Monday the old partnership had ended by 9:10 am, it ended in tears, but we parted friends and we still keep in touch. Monday afternoon and I was doing the rounds, physically visiting suppliers (cash-flow-projection in hand), I had to stop and buy a new battery for my phone I used it so much that day. By end of day I had at least spoken to everyone. Everyone knew what was happening and trusted me at my word, I had a good reputation (even if the company was struggling). As I say it took about 18 months after that...

My advice? swift action- speak to the appropriate pros, accountant and lawyer, the cash flow prepared by the accountant was the best tool I had. One word of caution... when I got the accountant in, it was not initially to prepare a cash flow, it was to help me make a decision between bankruptcy or making things work. The cash flow was the CLARITY I needed to make that decision. I was able to salvage a bit of credit to stay afloat, these days things are definitely slightly different. Health and family MUST come first

Hope my ramble was of some help


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

This is getting stranger by the day. :shifty:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

...and just out of curiosity, how much are your going to "buy your father out" for? :blink:

Doesn't the biz have a negative value at this point...or do you have a LOT of assets that are worth more than pennies on the dollar?


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

something is going on here........


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

Some words of wisdom from my accountant... You didn't get into the problem overnight, so you won't get out of it overnight. If you start pounding every excess dollar on debt, you start cutting yourself short. I did this and it wasn't very long until I had added stress because I took my paycheck or the cell phone money and paid it on a debt. I did this because XYZ customer was going to give me a check on Friday, so I spent the money. Fridays check didn't come so I was now short on cash. I've learned to watch this and also ask "which Friday". Best of luck to you.


----------

